# New residents of Mistwold



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

We let the 5 birds out of quarantine today and everyone seems to be doing just fine! With 3 new cocks, I wasn't sure how it was gonna go - - but so far so good!!!

Time for introductions (but it's gonna take 2 posts for all the photos...

*Spar* (Homer hen in front) and *Eclipse* (Homer cock in back): already a pair with an egg














*Eclipse*

*Meridian* (Homer hen)


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

..and here are the others!

*Navigator* (Roller x Frill cock)









*Capt. Jack* (Roller x Frill cock)









Everyone is finally together at Mistwold Loft!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty birds!!
Spar looks like she has a chip ring on her leg?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

HE HE........I didn't wait for the other pictures.........those two mixed birds are VERY pretty. How many birds do you have now total? Got an even number of cocks/hens?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes .... sort of...maybe - Renee.

We have 12 "adults" now (including Luna) and, yes, finally have an even match of hens & cocks. That's why 3 of the new birds are cocks.

But .... then we went and had more babies. We think Skye/Magellan's kids are 1 of each....and Atlantis is sitting on 2 eggs (obviously, genders unknown).

What's a "chip ring"? Is that a microchip .... like dogs? No - not a chip but we did finally get our personalized snap rings from Foy's yesterday. We're not gonna fly anyone not born here ( only maybe going to train the kids) but IF they should get out they are all wearing our phone number now!! YEAH!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes - - - Mistwold is the new name. The explanation is in that "name the loft" thread!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Great looking Birds! Dave


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

May I ask how old is Eclipse? Nice looking bird he is...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> May I ask how old is Eclipse? Nice looking bird he is...


He's wearing a 2001 band ... so we assume he's 8.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful birds and I love your loft.
I think Capt'n Jack is very handsome


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree you got some nice looking birds in that loft of yourins


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

wolfwood said:


> What's a "chip ring"? Is that a microchip .... like dogs?


It's a plastic band with a clocking chip in it. When a race bird gets back home and crosses over/through the portal where the clock mechanism is located, the chip in the band allows the time to be recorded thus providing the elapsed time it took the bird to return home.

The racing folk can give you a much better explanation than this, but what I posted is the general idea 

Your birds are gorgeous and the loft is lovely!

Terry


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Terry.

Several of the birds do have prior bands but the blue band you see on Spar is just a clip band with a personalized sticker. All the birds now wear blue Mistwold bands with our phone number so IF they get out, MAYBE they'll get home too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful loft they have, and they look quite happy in their home.

Capt. Jack is a stunner.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Treesa,

Shhhhhhh...don't tell the others but he has become my favorite!!! 

AND ... we just came in from the loft and it would appear that HE has chosen Polaris (OK. So he's a smart bird, too!!) He has chosen a nest box and is trying to get her into it ... pretty cute! She's moving between boxes on either side of the one he's in and seems to be telling him that either one of HER'S is better than HIS. THAT is definitely a mating that we may just have to have babies from.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking birds!


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Absolutely love Capt Jack. Polaris is one very lucky girl ;-)))


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Really nice birds and I like the wood planking in your loft . . . like the whole set up. The elevated corner perching area is a neat idea....hmmmmm


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Beautiful Pijies and Loft, Wolfwood (a.k.a. Mistwold)!!

When I found Mr. Squeaks, as a former racing homer, he had a band on each leg. One with the owner's ID number and the other plain, which I'm sure is a clocking band. He was a squeaker when I found him and may have been on a training flight before he got in an argument with a car! The car won!

Wishing you and your lovely birds all the best and look forward to updates!

Love and Hugs

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe/?


----------

